# What broadheads do you shoot?



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking at some different broadheads and just wondering what everyone else is shooting. I'm really leaning towards the g5 striker or the qad exodus for a fixed and the grim reaper razor cut ss. Does anyone shoot mechanicals for deer?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot muzzyx-3 100 gr


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I shoot the original style muzzy 3 blade heads in 125 gr. I haven't shot anything in Utah yet but back in IL I killed dozens of deer with them. I have shoulder issues so my ke is only in the mid 30s. I will try to work my weight up for elk... but I still plan on using the muzzys.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

G5 Striker. Complete pass through (shoulder) on my bull this past fall. First year using them and will most likely stick with them.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I use ramcats. I love them and I have taken an elk with one and my dad has taken his big bull with these heads and a deer last year. I put these through a hell test. I shot through a 1 1/4 inch board straight on and quartered at 20, 30, and 40 yards and they went through it every time. They shoot great. The blades are sharp on the front and back. Great all around head. Here is the website http://www.smokebroadheads.com/.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

the G5 Strikers are awesome, they will blow through anything! and they shoot strait.. Out of my bow my point of impact is the same with a striker and a field point,...I shoot wac'ems now (only because I get them for free) but they cut and fly identical to the striker if not better.. I haven't hunted with a whole lot of mechanicals but if I did I'd shoot either the grim reaper, spitfire, or shwacker


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I currently use Wac'ems (similar to Strikers) on elk - 'cause I have them - but will be switching to VPA's soon (similar to Montec's). I use Swhacker's on deer.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

RAGE. It's the only head worth hunting with for shots 60 yards and closer. Beyond that, G5 T3s are the ticket


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

100 gr. Muzzy MX3 for deer and elk


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been wanting to try the mx3's from muzzy. Has any one tried the Hades fixed blade from grim reaper?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The Indians used to kill em with a rock tied to a stick. I aughta be able to kill em with these...


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

i witnessed a rage kill a 340 bull at 142 yards. it ran 60 yards and piled up. its all shot placement. rages have been awesome for us!!


----------



## 435stickNstring (Feb 19, 2014)

I have been shooting the 100 grain grim reaper Hades the last two years and they fly great. They are pretty devastating. I like the fixed blades, never have to worry about a malfunction. Plus I hunt Idaho and you can't use expandable heads.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

utarchery said:


> i witnessed a rage kill a 340 bull at 142 yards. it ran 60 yards and piled up. its all shot placement. rages have been awesome for us!!


Make sure you tell that story to the wildlife board the next time they're in session drawing up the season dates and times for our "primitive" sport. :?


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice looking points Tex. You knap them yourself? 
I shoot Grizzly broadheads


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I have heard some good things about rage broadheads when they function right and open. I wish I could try then all but then I'm stuck with a bunch of broadheads. Not that I'm complaining about that but the wife might not like it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bds said:


> Nice looking points Tex. You knap them yourself?
> I shoot Grizzly broadheads


I wish... I'm not that skilled of a knapper yet. I got those from a guy in MS.

My brother shoots Grizzly heads. He loves em. I've always been a Snuffer man.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been shooting Slick Trick 100 gr. standards. They fly great and this one zipped through this buck so fast he didn't even know what hit him. He trotted 10 yards, looked around for a bit, staggered another 20 yards and died.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Muzzy MX3 100 gr. The arrow didn't exit on this one, the tip of the broadhead was just poking through the skin on the other side.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Spitfires.... two deer and an elk in the last two years with em. Several of the sales reps I worked with at Easton recommended I try them so, gave em a shot. I'm sold.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

utarchery said:


> i witnessed a rage kill a 340 bull at 142 yards. it ran 60 yards and piled up. its all shot placement. rages have been awesome for us!!


A 142 yard shot is poor ethics when shooting a bow.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

Opinions vary...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

o-||:fencing:


----------



## 435stickNstring (Feb 19, 2014)

Poor ethics is not practicing to shoot that far and take that shot. If the guy practices consistent and groups than who are you to judge ethics


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

435stickNstring said:


> Poor ethics is not practicing to shoot that far and take that shot. If the guy practices consistent and groups than who are you to judge ethics


I am not judging it is my opinion just like you have yours. I practice out to 100 yards for fun and I am consistent but I don't shoot animals over 50 yards. To me a person might as well muzzleload hunt if your shooting that far. I archery hunt to get up close and personal. That's what archery is for to get close up and personal.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Haven't been a big expandable fan in the past. After reading literally 100s of reviews I decided to give the Ulmer Edge heads a try this last season. The groups were amazing out to 80 yards. I shot my LE bull at 70 yards on the button and he travelled less than 40 yards down in under 10 sec. The damage was devastating. Driving though the shoulder blade and into the offside shoulder.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I shot whitetail doe a few years back with a rage 2 blade at about 25 yards. Went in behind the shoulder and left a 2+ inch entry wound and a similar size one behind the far rib on the opposite side. I don't know if the arrow deflected or if the deer turned at the last minute. The group of them were walking away at last light and I arrowed the last one in the back of the line. (there were 5, two pair that would risk collateral damage, and the one following behind whom I took) It was a pretty impressive wound and awesome penetration to travel that far. I don't know how they'd fare on a shoulder bone if you make that mistake though. I'd love to see it hit low and to the heart or a proper double lung.  archery is just an excuse to get in the field earlier for me though.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Grim Reapers. Fly great and really do a lot of damage.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wac'ems.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I shot multiple broad heads through 3 pieces of plywood. I wanted to see what the toughest ones would be on smashing through bone. I ended up going with the "Trophy Taker Shuttle T Black Ops". They are though as shiz!! Never bent or broke any of the blades. They shoot great as well. Don't think I'll be changing anytime soon.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Slick trick mags, or T3s for me. All depends on my mood that year.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Down to my last 8 or so original Rocket Steelheads. 

142 yards.... Buy a rifle. 

Bitchin heads Tex.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am thinking of getting some new ones, and http://solid-broadheads.com/ has peaked my interest. Anyone tried these? From all I can see they stay sharp and last quite awhile. The only thing people have said is the con is the sticker shock. These broadheads offer a lifetime guarantee as well.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

EPEK's...used them for 6 years now and have 6 dead elk to show for it...Enough said


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I used rage hypodermics last season, I really liked them. I shot a total of 6 deer with them and quickly recovered all but one. That one moved as I released leading to me making a piss poor hit; but he survived and is still going strong 5 months later ( I have trail cam pictures of him). That no kill was in no way the heads fault.

I picked up some QAD exodus heads near the end of season, haven't used them on anything but they fly great. 
I picked up a package of ram cats a couple of weeks ago, haven't shot them yet. Not sure which of those I will use the upcoming season.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I talked to Jeremiah at wild arrow and he said the toxic broadheads are getting some good reviews as well. Looks like a funky head but if seems to leave a nice hole.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I think for the most part its what works for you, shot placement has and will always be the key for a quick kill, I shoot a muzzy 3 blade 100 grain I pull 70 lbs and have had all but one arrow clean pass through, I limit my shooting distances to 50 yards while hunting. you can't go wrong with what works.


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a somewhat related question... how many arrows do you normally carry on a hunt? Quivers seem to generally accommodate 6 shafts, I can't imagine having the opportunity to shoot all 6 of them on a hunt.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Echo said:


> I have a somewhat related question... how many arrows do you normally carry on a hunt? Quivers seem to generally accommodate 6 shafts, I can't imagine having the opportunity to shoot all 6 of them on a hunt.


In the late 80's, I called a 6-point elk from inside a reservation, across a sage flat to a group of three, four-foot junipers where I was hiding. He stopped at 20 yards, stared at my little hide and bugled a long, threatening bugle. I lost my crap right about then. I emptied my quiver while he tried to circle into my wind. My friend, who had watched the whole thing, walked up to me and said "do you need to borrow a rake to gather up all your arrows?"
Yup, emptying your quiver can be done. Been there.


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

I went several years trying to find a broadhead that flew well at all distances and I could rely on to give me a good blood trail. I will say I think shot placement it #1, but we all know this is archery and we don't live in a perfect world. 

I have never been able to get a fixed blade to fly EXACTLY the same as my field tips at longer distances. So 5 years ago, I used an expandable head on my Henry Mountains buck. I won't say the brand, but it was one of the ones that folded "backwards". I shot my buck and watched him die after running about 60 yards, but there was not a drop of blood from where. shot him to where he died. The broadhead did a devastating job once inside, but the blades took too long to flip all the way around, so I got ZERO entrance hole. Since the arrow lodged in the opposite shoulder, I didn't get an exit hole. That same year, I had one buddy that lost an animal only to find it a week later (again, no blood, but a perfect shot in much thicker terrain) and another buddy shot a cow elk with no blood trail. Luckily we found that one not far from the shot. After that year, i decided i would never shoot expandables again. How can you track an animal with no blood (none of the shots had exit holes)??

The following year I drew a Nebo archery elk tag. I spent hundreds of dollars testing broadheads. I started with all the fixed blades but was never satisfied with the flight at long distances. I gave in and started testing all the expandables. I shot them through all sorts of materials , primarily testing flight, entrance hole, and durability. I found 2 expandables that consistently gave me great entrance holes: The G5 T3 and the rage (they both have a "rear deploy", so the blades don't have to flip all the way around. At the time, Rage only had the "cut on contact" tip. I am a strong believer in a chisel tip to blow through bone. (Several years back I had used a "cut on contact" rage and the front blade just folded on the shoulder of a deer). So since Rage didn't have the chisel tip, i decided to go with the T3....it flew great, was very durable (the spider clips take a little getting used to, but are easy to figure out and use), and I always got an entrance hole.

Fast forward to the hunt. I hit a 6 point bull at 60 yards a tad bit forward in the shoulder. Again, no exit hole. The broadhead punched right through the shoulder and left a blood trail that a blind man could have followed. 

Since then, my buddies and I have all switched to T3's and have had phenomenal success. I've seen some very "marginal" hits with this broadhead and it has always done the job.

Rage now does make a chisel tip point that I've heard good things about and I also believe the Ulmer Edge is a "rear deploy" mechanical. I haven't tried these, but have heard positive reviews. When I go to Idaho and have to shoot fixed, I use the G5 striker. It seems to fly the best for me.

Sorry for the long winded answer to such a short question.


----------

